# Statusbar erzeugen



## hirschniesel (13. Jul 2004)

Hi Leute,

eine kurze Frage:
Wie kann ich in einem JFrame eine Statuszeile (Statusbar) erzeugen, wie sie viele Windowsfenster haben? Entweder habe ich eine nicht ganz vollständige Dokumentation oder es gibt keine Klasse JStatusbar...

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen??

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## bygones (13. Jul 2004)

nein gibt es nicht - aber mit ein paar tricks kannst dir die selber erzeugen...
einfach ein BorderLayout nehmen und im "South" ein Label (oder mehrere Komponenten nehmen) hinzufuegen und einen EtchedBorder (glaub ich jetzt) geben....


----------



## hirschniesel (13. Jul 2004)

Hi,

dann geht es also nur über Trick 17. Gut das zu wissen.

Gruß und nochmals danke,
Andreas


----------

